# Is taking excessive calcium supplements bad for you??



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm just wondering? Is there an upper limit where your kidneys may have a problem breaking it down?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I would say taking no more than 2000 mg a day and this is something you may want to ask your doctor. People are under the impression that calcium causes kidney stone and it has been shown in the latest research that calcium helps to prevent the kidney stones. It is the oxilates in foods and the blood that cause the stones and calcium helps to rid the body of oxilates so it is a help.Linda


----------

